# Maestro Alex Gregory's Seven String Strat For Auction



## anunnaki (Feb 2, 2015)

Lot (TBC)  Maestro Alex Gregory Fender Stratocaster 1 of 2 prototype seven string electric guitar, made in USA, circa 1987/8 « Guitar Auctions  Specialists in Fine, Rare, Antique, Vintage & Later Guitars

Auctioning at an estimated Price of £12,000-£18,000

Anyone here gonna put in a bid?


----------



## Zado (Feb 2, 2015)

They guy was such a jerk that I doubt anyone who actually know who he is/was would actually put money into that.

Also,it looks somehow wrong


----------



## celticelk (Feb 2, 2015)

Zado said:


> They guy was such a jerk that I doubt anyone who actually know who he is/was would actually put money into that.
> 
> Also,it looks somehow wrong



24 frets, for one thing. Definitely a historic instrument, but not because of any association with MAG. If he had any sense he'd cut the asking price by two-thirds and let the Fender collectors bid it up to a reasonable market value.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Feb 2, 2015)

This has been on and off sale for years.

Interesting instrument, but the guy is still a massive phallus.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Feb 2, 2015)

How was this guy able to get a 24 fret 7 string strat in the first place? He sucks at guitar and has a terrible reputation.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 2, 2015)

I would love that thing&#8230;

But for that price I'll just get one custom made and keep the significant amounts of change. With better truss rod placement and a reverse headstock to boot.

The thing that makes me laugh about TMAG is everything he's ripped YJM on he is easily guilty of himself if not more so.

YJM is a lot of things, I personally wonder if he even takes himself seriously, I mean some to of the crap that man says just makes me laugh. But he can throw down. I'm not so sure about TMAG.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd rather go through the Fender custom shop for a 24-fret 7 string Strat just to avoid the association to MAG. The thousands of dollars in savings would just be a bonus.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 2, 2015)

ceiling_fan said:


> How was this guy able to get a 24 fret 7 string strat in the first place? He sucks at guitar and has a terrible reputation.



Money.

Also, he has a terrible reputation *now*. I don't think he had a rep at all in the 80s.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 2, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Money.
> 
> Also, he has a terrible reputation *now*. I don't think he had a rep at all in the 80s.



The whole 'sig' was it, wasn't it, 'endorsement' thing is really murky I mean I find it a little strange as the guy seems like he came out of nowhere&#8230;






and promptly went back there


----------



## ah_graylensman (Feb 2, 2015)

Seriously, how much of a self-important toolbox do you have to be to refer to yourself as "Maestro"?


----------



## crg123 (Feb 2, 2015)

^


----------



## Dyingsea (Feb 2, 2015)

This thing comes up for sale all the time and is wayyy overpriced. It's also not the only one in existance. I think there were like 4 different ones made. I know Matte Henderson owned a killer one at one time but sold it.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 2, 2015)

This should have a high A. Not a low b on it. This guy sucks and wanted high A for playing violin pieces.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 3, 2015)

Dyingsea said:


> This thing comes up for sale all the time and is wayyy overpriced. It's also not the only one in existence. I think there were like 4 different ones made. I know Matte Henderson owned a killer one at one time but sold it.



Matte had/has more than one of these. Also the nicest 7 string acoustic-electric ever...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...8-fender-7-string-prototype-stratocaster.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...harpach-24-fret-scalloped-board-acoustic.html


----------



## MetalMike04 (Feb 3, 2015)

true that may be a cool unique guitar owned by a douche.

but is it "the most versatile guitar ever made"?  

what a tool....


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty sure I can walk in the Fender CS and get out with a similar guitar for way less new.
I heard someone got an interesting JP model that way recently.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 3, 2015)

I remember he was a nobody in the 80s,and thanks to him no one can have a real 7string strat...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 3, 2015)

ah_graylensman said:


> Seriously, how much of a self-important toolbox do you have to be to refer to yourself as "Maestro"?



I'm sorry, but do _you_ have a house in Tuscany?


----------



## JamesM (Feb 3, 2015)

MetalMike04 said:


> true that may be a cool unique guitar owned by a douche.
> 
> but is it "the most versatile guitar ever made"?
> 
> what a tool....




This is one of the funniest videos I've ever watched.


----------



## nyxzz (Feb 3, 2015)

His playing in that video sounds kind of....bad.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2015)

Shitbag or not, that dude's had some seriously tasty guitars.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Feb 3, 2015)

ah_graylensman said:


> Seriously, how much of a self-important toolbox do you have to be to refer to yourself as "Maestro"?


 
John McLaughlin called himself "Mahavishnu"


----------



## Noxon (Feb 3, 2015)

Am I the only one who thought the guitars in that video sounded almost identical?


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 3, 2015)

MetalMike04 said:


> true that may be a cool unique guitar owned by a douche.
> 
> but is it "the most versatile guitar ever made"?
> 
> what a tool....




Facepalmed so hard I now have a headache


----------



## Grief (Feb 3, 2015)

Noxon said:


> Am I the only one who thought the guitars in that video sounded almost identical?



That's crazy talk - they were...er...night & day, night & day.


----------



## Forrest_H (Feb 3, 2015)

Despite his douchbaggery, I do dig a lot of 7's. If only he knew how to play the damned things


----------



## MetalMike04 (Feb 4, 2015)

JamesM said:


> This is one of the funniest videos I've ever watched.





Musiscience said:


> Facepalmed so hard I now have a headache



but you guys! dat tone. dat accent. dat attitude...dat erraythang...


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Feb 4, 2015)

Re: that signature Les Paul - I subscribe to many guitar magazines, get various musical instrument catalogs sent to me, and yet I've never heard of that particular guitar. I only watched part of the video - he said something about a prototype. So I guess that means it isn't available yet to the general public? 

No, I'm not interested in it - just curious why I've never seen it before.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 4, 2015)

Highly doubt those are "signatures" in the usual sense, they're just custom orders. Nobody knows that guy outside of musician circles, who are, for the most part, laughing at him. Pretty sure anyone can get a guitar with his name on the headstock from Fender with enough cash. Even easier for the Gibson, you just have to order the truss rod cover for 5&#8364;.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 4, 2015)

Noxon said:


> Am I the only one who thought the guitars in that video sounded almost identical?



Love how the clapton lick is more difficult to play on the MAG 'sig' LP, of which he will not give you the specifications so you can keep your greedy claws in your pockets I digress.



> I'm sorry, but do you have a house in Tuscany?



Anyone can rent a house in Tuscany, its not that special


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 4, 2015)

I know most of you guys have probably read this thread ages ago, but I will post it in case someone hasn't. Some very interesting research about the "maestro" and seven string guitar history in general. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/147811-history-seven-string-solidbodies.html


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 4, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Anyone can rent a house in Tuscany, its not that special


 
I think you missed the joke...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 5, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I think you missed the joke...




It would appear that way


----------



## ah_graylensman (Feb 5, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> I know most of you guys have probably read this thread ages ago, but I will post it in case someone hasn't. Some very interesting research about the "maestro" and seven string guitar history in general.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/147811-history-seven-string-solidbodies.html



So "Maestro" Alex Gregory is a douchecanoe *and* a pathological liar? Big surprise there.


----------



## nikt (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm still waiting for a production 7 string USA Fender Strat :/


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 5, 2015)

Douchebaggery aside, I kinda like that guitar...


----------



## djohns74 (Feb 5, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Douchebaggery aside, I kinda like that guitar...


Yeah, that sounds about right, all things considered.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 5, 2015)

nikt said:


> I'm still waiting for a production 7 string USA Fender Strat :/



I really hoped this would be the year at NAMM. 7-strings seem to be as numerous now than ever, and even Gibson is making a 7-string LP Classic. FMIC has at least a loose CNC template for them because Charvel will make you one in their custom shop (and they are bad ass; I assume those guys aren't cutting the necks and bodies for these by hand). Hopefully one day.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 5, 2015)

Agile are making 7 string télé and strat


----------



## cardinal (Feb 5, 2015)

dr_game0ver said:


> Agile are making 7 string télé and strat



Missing that all important Strat head. But they are nice guitars.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 5, 2015)

this guy makes me laugh so hard. How can you be that terrible of a player and that cocky, its so funny.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 6, 2015)

nikt said:


> I'm still waiting for a production 7 string USA Fender Strat :/




sad to say,we will wait,someone IRRC posted where he threatens to sue anyone who makes any 7 with a strat head.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2015)

mr_rainmaker said:


> sad to say,we will wait,someone IRRC posted where he threatens to sue anyone who makes any 7 with a strat head.



Charvel, owned by Fender, makes them no problem. I doubt this guy is the reason we don't have a USA Strat 7. 

They must have at least toyed with the idea in the early 2000 because they made a few 7-string American Deluxe locking bridges, but obviously it didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 6, 2015)

mr_rainmaker said:


> sad to say,we will wait,someone IRRC posted where he threatens to sue anyone who makes any 7 with a strat head.




By "he", do you mean Fender? I'm not surprised they'd sue if someone copied the Stratocaster headstock - what with it being their intellectual property and all...

Anyhow, I've never worked out if MAG is serious and self-believing, a tongue in cheek parody of good guitarists that has gone on way too long, or the shameful secret of a rich family, the retarded son they wish they could hide away.


----------



## herbmystic (Feb 6, 2015)

mr_rainmaker said:


> sad to say,we will wait,someone IRRC posted where he threatens to sue anyone who makes any 7 with a strat head.



I heard something similar. He has a few patents to his name so it might be related to that.

He also requests to be referred to as Maestro. He is also a compulsive liar.


----------



## ah_graylensman (Feb 6, 2015)

herbmystic said:


> He also requests to be referred to as Maestro.



REQUEST DENIED!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 6, 2015)

Esp Griffyn said:


> By "he", do you mean Fender? I'm not surprised they'd sue if someone copied the Stratocaster headstock - what with it being their intellectual property and all...
> 
> Anyhow, I've never worked out if MAG is serious and self-believing, a tongue in cheek parody of good guitarists that has gone on way too long, or the shameful secret of a rich family, the retarded son they wish they could hide away.




nope I mean MAG,just saying his name brings him around. 
he`s supposed to hold the patents on 7string strats 
and yes he believes his own hype  
just google image his name and see NSFW image of him defiling sv and ym


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 6, 2015)

so there was a big thread on the fender forums sometime back but I can`t find it,seems to be missing but this is copied and pasted from the fender forum,but this gives you and idea of some of what transpired:

quote: We've talked about 7 String Fenders before, but I can't seem to find the old topics.

I believe that the patents that Alex Gregory holds has stopped Fender from getting into the 7 string market back when it was peaking (because Fender would have had to pay fees to AG). The Alex Gregory Signature model never came out and probably caused a riff between AG and Fender.


edit: found the patent have a look

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5175387.html


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2015)

Scanning the patent, all claims are for a 7-string with a high string tuned above high E. So any 7-string with a low B is out side of that scope.


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 6, 2015)

Someone mentioned Charvel, I had to Google and  ...ooooooohhhhh:

Amazon.com: Charvel Custom Shop 7-String San Dimas Electric Guitar Floyd Rose Matte Black: Musical Instruments
Charvel Custom Shop 7-String Mahogany San Dimas Electric Guitar Natural | The Music Zoo
Charvel Custom Shop 7-String San Dimas Electric Guitar Natural | The Music Zoo

Looks like they've been around since NAMM 2012..?


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, they've been making them for a few years. I own what I think is the natural mahogany one in your links.


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 7, 2015)

Semi-pro said:


> Someone mentioned Charvel, I had to Google and  ...ooooooohhhhh:
> 
> Amazon.com: Charvel Custom Shop 7-String San Dimas Electric Guitar Floyd Rose Matte Black: Musical Instruments
> Charvel Custom Shop 7-String Mahogany San Dimas Electric Guitar Natural | The Music Zoo
> ...


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Feb 8, 2015)

Has anyone been to his website?

Official Website

All this praise from famous people? I find this hard to believe. The few clips I looked up on youtube are appalling. He can't play.

And then in the 'biography' there is all this about being bestowed the title 'maestro' by the UK government (no such official title exists) and graduating in classical composition from the University of Milan (which never offered it as a subject).

And that accent? Where is he from? He's like the musical equivalent of Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> Has anyone been to his website?
> 
> Official Website
> 
> ...



You'll get a larf out of this then. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/147811-history-seven-string-solidbodies.html

Apparently a 'fan' (more likely the man himself) was trying to make a wiki page on Alex Gregory and all his 'accomplishments.' Wikipedia caught on though. Pretty funny read.


----------



## ah_graylensman (Feb 8, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> Has anyone been to his website?
> 
> Official Website
> 
> ...



Some of his "testimonial quotes" are from people who aren't that hard to get a hold of (e.g. Derek Sherinian or Eric Singer). It would be amusing to see how many of them are actually real. (My guess is not many, *especially* not the McCartney quote...)


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 9, 2015)

That guitar is cool, but it's not even worth half the price point.

Also in that video, I'm surprised he got something even close to sounding like a Mastodon song, but sadly his clarity is out the window.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys guys!

We gotta stop.

The more you talk about TMAG the more you feed his power. If we talk about him too much he might turn up. He's like the candyman, three times into a computer screen and he comes.


----------



## Ivars V (Feb 9, 2015)

Did anyone who watched that gibson video saw that this douche does vibrato on his "sig" lp, just to get more sustain and says "night and day difference there"? ....ing hilarious.


----------



## Mvotre (Feb 9, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Guys guys!
> 
> We gotta stop.
> 
> The more you talk about TMAG the more you feed his power. If we talk about him too much he might turn up. He's like the candyman, three times into a computer screen and he comes.



every time I see a post here, I sincerely hope that MAG had found this thread and show up to bitch with us


----------



## Fathand (Feb 9, 2015)

If we put the person related controversy aside for a while - I've been looking at the guitar and if I had a suitcase of money to blow... I'd get it. It's a friggin' 7-string Fender strat! 

Too bad I haven't won the lottery... yet.


----------



## Suho (Feb 9, 2015)

Patents don't last forever, and I would venture his has certainly expired. Moreover, since it is only seeming to prevent Fender from making a 7 string guitar, if there is ANY legal basis for Fender's reluctance to manufacture such a line it must be due to some contractual relationship with him that may exist. It's a nice looking guitar, but to say it is overpriced is such an understatement.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 9, 2015)

Mvotre said:


> every time I see a post here, I sincerely hope that MAG had found this thread and show up to bitch with us





Its like sitting in a room with a bomb disposal squad, you're just waiting for it to happen.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 9, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> Its like sitting in a room with a bomb disposal squad, you're just waiting for it to happen.




this^


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Feb 9, 2015)

Suho said:


> patents don't last forever, and I would venture his has certainly expire. Moreover, since it is only seeming to prevent Fender from making a 7 string guitar, if there is ANY legal basis for Fender's reluctance to manufacture such a line it must be due to some contractual relationship with him that may exist. It's a nice looking guitar, but to say it is overpriced is such an understatement.



Fender has tried bringing out more contemporary rock/metal orientated designs in the past but they never sold very well. I guess the brand identity is strongly associated with 'classic' models so they stick to the kind of things people will actually want to buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2015)

That's what I've seen, too. They tried the Flathead series and the Showmaster models, but those didn't seem to get a lot of attention. 

But since they own Charvel, Jackson, and EVH, I don't think they really see a need to appeal to the metal players with the Fender brand, since Jackson probably sells better in that market.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 9, 2015)

From the bottom of his Bio:

"While looking for the right deal for "The Dog's Bollocks!" Maestro Alex Gregory is working with Martin Guitars for the ultimate Signature 000CE guitar and Gibson Guitars for a Signature Mandolin that is expecting to change the course of history (yet again!) as well as a very secret guitar that will make all 8 string and 7 String solid body guitars, currently on the market, completely obsolete!"

Oh shit guys


----------



## lettmusic (Feb 9, 2015)

A scalloped 7-string Fendwer Strat= cool
Supporting that douchebag by dropping 20,000 pounds? .... that
I agree with some of you guys, getting one custom build would cost nowhere near that, it'll be to your exact specs.
Sad thing is some wealthy collector will scoop it up just for its Fender rarities appeal.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 9, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> And then in the 'biography' there is all this about being bestowed the title 'maestro' by the UK government (no such official title exists) and graduating in classical composition from the University of Milan (which never offered it as a subject).



Technically I've been bestowed the title "Mr" by the UK government. If I wish to change my title the government can bestow me a new one by deed poll.

Source: PhD friends changing titles, feminist friend outraged that someone at the local government office asked for proof of divorce to change her title to "Ms." (She didn't need it, local government idiot was clearly stuck in a 1970s time loop, anyone can change their title so long as it's not a protected term)



Chemical-Pony said:


> And that accent? Where is he from? He's like the musical equivalent of Tommy Wiseau.



There's a factory in Eastern Europe pumping out these semi-human imitations of life, imbued with boundless self-confidence, zero self-criticism and even less talent. Bizarrely, the "Politician" model got himself elected PM of Australia...


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 9, 2015)

Varcolac said:


> There's a factory in Eastern Europe pumping out these semi-human imitations of life, imbued with boundless self-confidence, zero self-criticism and even less talent. Bizarrely, the "Politician" model got himself elected PM of Australia...



Ah so thats why it is that no matter which country you went to and no matter what language was being spoken all the politicians seemed to be talking the same bulls***.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Feb 9, 2015)

Alex Gregory and David Shankle need to be pitted in some sort of "Douche Guitar Thunderdome" scenario.


----------



## asher (Feb 9, 2015)

SeditiousDissent said:


> Alex Gregory and David Shankle need to be pitted in some sort of "Douche Guitar Thunderdome" scenario.



Two men enter! No men leave!


----------



## Suho (Feb 9, 2015)

asher said:


> Two men enter! No men leave!



Or, Two men enter- the audience leaves!


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 9, 2015)

asher said:


> Two men enter! No men leave!



Nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## lettmusic (Feb 9, 2015)

SeditiousDissent said:


> Alex Gregory and David Shankle need to be pitted in some sort of "Douche Guitar Thunderdome" scenario.



Shankle might be a douche, I don't know, but he does have credibility. He played in Manowar, whereas AG street cred is fabricated or superficial.


----------



## Splenetic (Feb 9, 2015)

DOES THIS LOOK FABRICATED OR SUPERFICIAL TO YOU ???


----------



## Herrick (Feb 9, 2015)

How can someone put a patent on a Fender instrument? If I order a custom Strat with a tuners shaped like nipples, can I put a patent on that just because it was my idea?


----------



## MetalMike04 (Feb 9, 2015)

Herrick said:


> How can someone put a patent on a Fender instrument? If I order a custom Strat with a tuners shaped like nipples, can I put a patent on that just because it was my idea?



hmmm....lemme email Fender real quick, i might need a new custom...







Fender Custom Shop said:


> No for god sake why the would you want nipple shaped tuners? gtfo scrub....





....i guess not.....


----------



## herbmystic (Feb 9, 2015)

Herrick said:


> How can someone put a patent on a Fender instrument? If I order a custom Strat with a tuners shaped like nipples, can I put a patent on that just because it was my idea?



I'm not so sure either and nothing he says can be trusted. 

I did some searching and found a few Fender geeks on the Fender forum mentioning his patent was the reason, and I've also seen a highly respected gearwhore say the same thing (if you're in guitar facebook groups you'll know who i'm talking about. He might even post here.).






He has two patents posted on his website. It seems fishy that both have his name spelt incorrectly - "Grerory" and "Greory" yet both were filed on the same day.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, that was posted earlier. The claims are for a 7-string where the extra string is tuned higher than high E (basically a high A string). Seems odd, but also doesn't seem to relate to the vast majority of 7 string guitars.

I suspect the reason Fender doesn't make a 7-string Strat is because it doesn't think many will sell.


----------



## Suho (Feb 10, 2015)

Setting aside any market based reasoning, IF Fender has based its decision on any legal basis it is likely to be out of some sort of contractual relationship they may have had with MAG at some point. They did make a couple of high end guitars for him, ostensibly with his signature on them... so who knows if there was some sort of agreement where he had some kind of language inserted that they perceive to limit their ability to mass produce such instruments. 

It could also be a combination of things: like it might be a case of where they may feel like they would ultimately prevail in court but don't want to waste the time and money doing so, because they don't perceive there to be any substantial market for 7-string strats that would lead to enough sales to outweigh the estimated legal costs.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 10, 2015)

Surely it can't be the reason though, since they put out that seven string squire strat back in the day, as well as the current charvel seven string models?


Also; I've never heard his music, but all his album covers and album names look like something an egotistical 15 year old would think up.


----------



## Suho (Feb 10, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Surely it can't be the reason though, since they put out that seven string squire strat back in the day, as well as the current charvel seven string models?
> 
> 
> Also; I've never heard his music, but all his album covers and album names look like something an egotistical 15 year old would think up.



I'm not saying it is the reason, I'm just saying that IF there is a legal reason related to MAG for not making 7str strats it isn't patent based (other than the threat and cost of litigation before prevailing). And the patent is for a high A, so a standard 7 (low B) isn't covered by that.


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2015)

Patent US5113737 - Seven string electric guitar - Google Patents

Here is everything you need to know about this patent

looks like it expired in 1999 and he's bad about paying fees


----------



## Herrick (Feb 10, 2015)

Suho said:


> Setting aside any market based reasoning, IF Fender has based its decision on any legal basis it is likely to be out of some sort of contractual relationship they may have had with MAG at some point. They did make a couple of high end guitars for him, ostensibly with his signature on them... so who knows if there was some sort of agreement where he had some kind of language inserted that they perceive to limit their ability to mass produce such instruments.
> 
> It could also be a combination of things: like it might be a case of where they may feel like they would ultimately prevail in court but don't want to waste the time and money doing so, because they don't perceive there to be any substantial market for 7-string strats that would lead to enough sales to outweigh the estimated legal costs.


 
I think you're right about Fender thinking it wouldn't be worth it. Look how long it took them to put out 5-string P & Jazz basses in their American Standard & Standard lineups


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Feb 10, 2015)

Jake said:


> Patent US5113737 - Seven string electric guitar - Google Patents
> 
> Here is everything you need to know about this patent
> 
> looks like it expired in 1999 and he's bad about paying fees



Yes. I looked it up today on the US Patent Office website and it is genuine, but there are several things that bother me.



The misspelling of his name. In an important legal document you'd better be sure there are no mistakes (unless that's actually his real name).
Almost every one of the so-called 'claims' are nonsense. Are patents applications checked by any kind of people knowledgable in the field?

I like that even in the patent he acknowledges that 7 string electric guitars were already around but elsewhere claims to be to true sole inventor.


In his bio he claims to be from Windsor, just west of London. Seriously? With that accent?


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2015)

The patent is also simply for a 7 string guitar with a vibrato at 25.5" scale length to be tuned with a high A so claims that Fender cant put out a 7 because of him can't be true, hardtail 7 string strat with a low B problem solved 

pretty sure they just don't want to haha


----------



## Herrick (Feb 11, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> I like that even in the patent he acknowledges that 7 string electric guitars were already around but elsewhere claims to be to true sole inventor.



I watched that video where he shows his 7-string Strats and he claims that 99% of 7-string guitars were derived from his 7-string Strats. Didn't someone earlier in the thread say that the Universe was out a year before? Vai undoubtedly made the 7-string popular and even he doesn't claim that he "invented" it. I doubt he got the idea from Gregory....or Grerory.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2015)

The Alex Gregory "sig" was supposed to be released in '88 or '89, and the Universe didn't come out until 1990. I know Vai had a prototype in 1989, but I'm not sure how long the Universe was in the prototype phase for.


----------



## JSanta (Feb 11, 2015)

And not to mention that jazz guitarists have been playing seven string guitars since the 1960s. A different tuning or scale length is hardly anything of precedent or importance.


----------



## Geysd (Feb 11, 2015)

MetalMike04 said:


> true that may be a cool unique guitar owned by a douche.
> 
> but is it "the most versatile guitar ever made"?
> 
> what a tool....




I like the description of the video "This is truly electric guitar reinvented"


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 11, 2015)

3:50 In no time at all, players like Billy Corgan, Ryan Shuck of Orgy and *DJ LETHAL OF LIMP BIZKIT* switched to *5 string guitar*.  wtf? 

Ryan played 7strings and a DJ is not a guitarist... Oh well. Billy Corgan has never been sighted with anything else than a Fender Strat or Gibson V afaik.

[YOUTUBEVID]iu0yIxv3dtY[/YOUTUBEVID]

Isn't he the lead guitarist of Spinal Tap?


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 11, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> 3:50 In no time at all, players like Billy Corgan, Ryan Shuck of Orgy and *DJ LETHAL OF LIMP BIZKIT* switched to *5 string guitar*.  wtf?
> 
> Ryan played 7strings and a DJ is not a guitarist... Oh well. Billy Corgan has never been sighted with anything else than a Fender Strat or Gibson V afaik.
> 
> ...



I remember Tommy Lee had a Signature Schecter that was a 5 string guitar tuned to A.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 11, 2015)

I think I may have mentioned this before, but a patent application does not have to be accurate, truthful, or even logically sound to be granted. Usually that stuff all gets hashed out after the patent is granted, out of court or in court if necessary.

I think we all know, from evidence that has been presented on this very forum, that the seven string guitar, the electric seven string guitar, the electric solidbody seven string guitar, and the seven string guitar with a high A string all existed well before Douchebag Maestro Alex "Gregory" Grerory applied for this patent. It also has been exhibited thoroughly that DMA"G"G tends to stretch the truth.

I think the whole idea that somebody "invented" the seven string guitar is poppycock anyway. It's not an invention. It's a natural progression from four string guitars tuned DGBE (low to high) to five string guitars with a low A of the Rennaissance, to six string guitars with a low E added, to seven string guitars with low B, to eight string guitars with low F#, etc.

If I had a luthier build a guitar for me with 19 frets per octave instead of 12 frets per octave (which I have done), does that mean I should patent the idea?!

Anyway, the point is irrelevant at any rate if the patenet has lapsed without renewal, which seems to be the case. I think the point of it was to give some providence that DMA"G"G was some sort of important figure, and it appears that the guy will go down in history in some form, either as the greatest guitar/mandolin shreddivator of the 20th century, or as some attention-seeker who went down in infamy as the butt end of a joke.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 11, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> Almost every one of the so-called 'claims' are nonsense. Are patents applications checked by any kind of people knowledgable in the field?



There were A LOT of patents granted in the US during 1990s that should not have been allowed to go through. This was one of them, though it is now expired, so of no consequence at this point.




Herrick said:


> I watched that video where he shows his 7-string Strats and he claims that 99% of 7-string guitars were derived from his 7-string Strats. Didn't someone earlier in the thread say that the Universe was out a year before? Vai undoubtedly made the 7-string popular and even he doesn't claim that he "invented" it. I doubt he got the idea from Gregory....or Grerory.



7 string electric guitars go back at least as far as jazz guitarist George Van Eps playing them in the 1960s, so Douchebaggus Alex Gregory is just looking for attention (since he can't seem to get any for his music ).


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 11, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, that was posted earlier. The claims are for a 7-string where the extra string is tuned higher than high E (basically a high A string). Seems odd, but also doesn't seem to relate to the vast majority of 7 string guitars.
> 
> I suspect the reason Fender doesn't make a 7-string Strat is because it doesn't think many will sell.



That is most probably the real reason, since the patent should have expired by now. I think patents are protected for a total of 20 years (with some exceptions for certain indications in the pharmaceutical world such as pediatrics) in the USA, but I might be wrong (I know they are in Canada). 

Also, since the name on the patent is different from his legal name, can he legally claim his rights on the patent? 

I don't really care for a 7 string Fender strat anyway.... or... wait a minute here, could I downtune to G and play some very low country or funk.


----------



## Necris (Feb 11, 2015)

If I buy it can I demand people address me as Maestro? Or is that non-transferable?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 11, 2015)

Necris said:


> If I buy it can I demand people address me as Maestro? Or is that non-transferable?



It is transferrable, but the title is "Douchebag Maestro," unfortunately. And the two words in the title cannot be formally split.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm still shocked he hasn't shown up yet like what always seems to happen here


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 11, 2015)

I think he's too busy playing his guitar in the mirror, and just saying "yes, I AM the maestro" all the time. 



Can we also start calling him 'Muenster', because his cheese level is through the roof.


----------



## ah_graylensman (Feb 11, 2015)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Can we also start calling him 'Muenster', because his cheese level is through the roof.



I was going to suggest "Maestro-bater"...


----------



## lettmusic (Feb 12, 2015)

ah_graylensman said:


> I was going to suggest "Maestro-bater"...



I personally prefer "shithead"


----------



## cardinal (Feb 12, 2015)

Calm down guys. He's an eccentric and egotistical. So just a normal lead guitar player.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 12, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Calm down guys. He's an eccentric and egotistical. So just a normal lead guitar player.



Which would be fine if there was evidence to suggest he could play lead guitar with any discernible skill.  I must confess I've always liked that Strat though, it's a nice-looking guitar but I wouldn't want anything to do with him. And I certainly wouldn't pay ten grand for the privilege...

I'm still transfixed by that accent, I cannot work out where it's from at all. Does anyone know?

And now a question - do we suspect the Douchebag Maestro might have a touch of mental illness about him? I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 12, 2015)

Thorerges said:


>




Einstein of guitars. Colombus of Shred. 

The look on that reporter's face: WTseriousF?

Did he actually build any of his revolutionary ideas? I mean, if he is as important as Colombus discovering America you would think he'd be a master luthier right now. I mean, it's so obvious, right? I feel like a minion under him, or rather the wait of his narcissism. Too funny.

"You think you're hot shit in a champaigne glass, but you're really cold diarrhea in a Dixie cup!" - The Monarch


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyways, dudes a total moron, has no idea how to play - it is almost self congratulatory to laugh at this guy.


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 13, 2015)

Does the guy say "We're proud to resent" ?  As if they're trolling him on the spot?


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 13, 2015)

Thorerges said:


>




Notice how the reporter starts with "high in the Hollywood hills".

I dont think he meant high as an elevation...


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 13, 2015)

I watched about 30 seconds of one of his videos and he sounds so damn pompous I just had to turn it off. 

Also his accent is super weird, he doesn't even sound English. He's probably not, and he made that up too.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 13, 2015)

I went on Metal Archives and it says Virgil Donati (incredible drummer), plays for his band, anyone verify this?

Maestro Alex Gregory - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives


----------



## bostjan (Feb 13, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I went on Metal Archives and it says Virgil Donati (incredible drummer), plays for his band, anyone verify this?
> 
> Maestro Alex Gregory - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives



EDIT: Here you go (I'm a little surprised!)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 13, 2015)

^ He looks vaguely Photoshopped, or at the very least like he really doesn't want to be there


----------



## Herrick (Feb 13, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Anyways, dudes a total moron, has no idea how to play - it is almost self congratulatory to laugh at this guy.



I don't think his music is very good but he definitely knows how to play. He sounded like shit in that Gibson "Signature" Les Paul video but he says the learning curve for that tuning is 6 months to a year and he was only playing it for two weeks. I chuckled a bit when he said his playing was already good.


----------



## asher (Feb 13, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> ^ He looks vaguely Photoshopped, or at the very least like he really doesn't want to be there



Vaguely?

How about completely?


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 14, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> ^ He looks vaguely Photoshopped, or at the very least like he really doesn't want to be there



If he is I should find the original picture they took that from. Donati is an incredible drummer who wouldn't just play with anyone.


----------



## Herrick (Feb 15, 2015)

Someone should send Donati an e-mail and ask if he's ever played with "The Maestro".


----------



## StevenC (Feb 15, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> 3:50 In no time at all, players like Billy Corgan, Ryan Shuck of Orgy and *DJ LETHAL OF LIMP BIZKIT* switched to *5 string guitar*.  wtf?
> 
> Ryan played 7strings and a DJ is not a guitarist... Oh well. Billy Corgan has never been sighted with anything else than a Fender Strat or Gibson V afaik.
> 
> ...



Virgil Donati actually compliments him in this video. I'll assume money changed hands for those words.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 18, 2015)

MetalMike04 said:


> true that may be a cool unique guitar owned by a douche.
> 
> but is it "the most versatile guitar ever made"?
> 
> what a tool....




does anyone of you tried to wrote a song with that tuning??


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 18, 2015)

His sig Les Paul video was like watching an episode of Blackadder...


----------



## bostjan (Feb 18, 2015)

Thorerges said:


>




I didn't notice the first time, but do you hear the reporter at the end, say "my-asstro" instead of "maestro?"


----------



## mgh (Feb 18, 2015)

Semi-pro said:


> Does the guy say "We're proud to resent" ?  As if they're trolling him on the spot?




this is possibly the only vid in which he sounds ok!
he's clearly deluded but can play, just not to the level which we expect our heroes today to do.

and more importantly, can he actually write? there's far more capable players than he who can't, and far worse ones who can...


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 18, 2015)

I though all he was doing was running scales. I guess that can be considered playing, but there was absolutely nothing musical in it.


----------



## crik (Feb 28, 2015)

i go through a lot of guitars. 

ALOT of guitars. 

i have wanted a real fender 7 string custom shop strat for 20 years. 

i briefly owned a michael stevens built proto but the reverse headstock and bridge position made both the whammy and proper intonation for a low a impossible. 

my friend maestro alex gregory (who had a sig 7 model with fender) had 4 final version protos recently completed, after several interruptions. i finally got one from him today. 

in his words:

*"Fender built it at the custom shop, under the strict supervision of George Blanda (head of R & D) over a period of 2 years. 

It has the Custom shop logo on the back of the headstock and all standard decals (including my Fender "corrected" signature on front).
It has the special Fender case and everything else.
The finish is nitro "Surf Green" sparkle.
It has some "custom shop" very light aging (even on the black pick-guard).
The hardware is gold.

The only non-Fender part is are the set of 3 pick-ups which are Seymour Duncan MAG stacks. That has always been the case for every single guitar, as Fender could not make the pick-ups.

That is about it."*

it's magnificent. 


alder body

quartersawn one piece neck with skunk stripe and butt end truss rod adjustment

scalloped board

24 frets

custom wound duncans

custom 4 point whammy (flawless operation and tuning stability)

s1 switching system












































​
*changing of the guard(knobs, switch and whammy tips).



































*


----------



## Suho (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd love to own one. I'm just noticing now how much wood there is after the 24th fret.


----------



## Fathand (Mar 1, 2015)

Suho said:


> I'd love to own one. I'm just noticing now how much wood there is after the 24th fret.



Me too (still).


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 4, 2015)

Sure, those are really beautiful and Fender should do at least a limited run, but I could never own a guitar that belonged once to this douche. Just spoils the "mojo" of the instrument and annihilates any inspiration I could possibly get out of it.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 4, 2015)

Suho said:


> I'd love to own one. I'm just noticing now how much wood there is after the 24th fret.



Yeah, the construction at the end of the neck is kinda strange. The Squier VII had only 22 frets but the same odd construction after the 22nd fret. Most Fender style necks end under the 21st fret and the 22nd just overhangs.


----------



## crik (Mar 4, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> Sure, those are really beautiful and Fender should do at least a limited run, but I could never own a guitar that belonged once to this douche. Just spoils the "mojo" of the instrument and annihilates any inspiration I could possibly get out of it.



i go back two and a half decades with alex and have bought a shit ton of 7s from him. never a single issue/beef/regret.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 4, 2015)

^Is he really the lord & savior of guitar playing I've been led to believe?!


----------



## crik (Mar 5, 2015)

ROAR said:


> ^Is he really the lord & savior of guitar playing I've been led to believe?!


no. he's just a guy who loves guitar. he's managed to get some great shit built by monolithic companies.


----------



## nyxzz (Mar 5, 2015)

bostjan said:


> EDIT: Here you go (I'm a little surprised!)



Holy shit he looks horrifying here...


----------



## mphsc (Oct 16, 2018)

Necro-Bump... got a lead on this one. Serious buyers welcomed.


----------



## narad (Oct 16, 2018)

mphsc said:


> Necro-Bump... got a lead on this one. Serious buyers welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 64591



How much could that possibly fetch these days? $3.5k?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2018)

narad said:


> How much could that possibly fetch these days? $3.5k?



Probably a lot since it's an actual Fender. For a lot of folks actually interested in this thing, it matters. 

You can get some very, very "Fender-ish" 7s these days, just look at @cardinal 's NGDs, but not an actual Fender.


----------



## tedtan (Oct 16, 2018)

I'd buy it if the headstock signature said "Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory".


----------



## narad (Oct 16, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably a lot since it's an actual Fender. For a lot of folks actually interested in this thing, it matters.
> 
> You can get some very, very "Fender-ish" 7s these days, just look at @cardinal 's NGDs, but not an actual Fender.



Yea, I remember when Matte went around hawking this one up on TGP and maybe even here once. I feel like I saw it listed in the 5-7.5k range, and never remember seeing it move. There's definitely the Fender stamp -- just how we probably have to pay $7k for a Ron Thorn now via FCS -- but just like ... the Maestro, 7-strings, sparkles, gold... it's like the anti-hype guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, I remember when Matte went around hawking this one up on TGP and maybe even here once. I feel like I saw it listed in the 5-7.5k range, and never remember seeing it move. There's definitely the Fender stamp -- just how we probably have to pay $7k for a Ron Thorn now via FCS -- but just like ... the Maestro, 7-strings, sparkles, gold... it's like the anti-hype guitar.



How quickly you want to dump it will matter too. Obviously the faster it needs to move the lower the price.

You can get some pretty vanilla CS Fenders for ~$3k. I think that extra string might be worth some more on top for those who care.


----------



## narad (Oct 16, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How quickly you want to dump it will matter too. Obviously the faster it needs to move the lower the price.
> 
> You can get some pretty vanilla CS Fenders for ~$3k. I think that extra string might be worth some more on top for those who care.



Well the Maestro knows the queen, so it's going to be tough to outbid him!


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 16, 2018)

The last one on Ebay about a year ago only went for about 3.5k. Just because it's a Fender doesn't mean much IMO with all the other players in this space. It's very much a niche instrument even in the 7 string game unfortunately but it's the truth of economics and the market right now.


----------



## mphsc (Oct 16, 2018)

Both black and white guards and back plates come with as well as original tweed case.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2018)

mphsc said:


> Both black and white guards and back plates come with as well as original tweed case.
> 
> View attachment 64598



If this is through your retail store, you're going to have to register as a Vendor and post in accordance with the site's rules.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 16, 2018)

Dyingsea said:


> The last one on Ebay about a year ago only went for about 3.5k. Just because it's a Fender doesn't mean much IMO with all the other players in this space. It's very much a niche instrument even in the 7 string game unfortunately but it's the truth of economics and the market right now.



It did not actually sell for that. I was trying to buy it and something weird was going on. After the auction, he ended up offering to me for I think $4.6k and I think I eventually agreed but he said oh wait someone else will buy it and stopped responding to me. My memory is a bit hazy on it. 

Ultimately I’m happier with the 3SG and Brian Howard Strats since they actually look like Strats and have the right specs. Those Gregory Strats looks so odd because they jammed a 24 fret neck on there (with a huge amount of space after the 24th fret) and just moved the bridge up to accommodate.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 17, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Ultimately I’m happier with the 3SG and Brian Howard Strats since they actually look like Strats and have the right specs. Those Gregory Strats looks so odd because they jammed a 24 fret neck on there (with a huge amount of space after the 24th fret) and just moved the bridge up to accommodate.



Your 3SG and Brian Howard are great.


----------

